# Major Score



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

Friends of ours found this in the trash and gave it to us for our Halloween party. this thing is in perfect condition.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Now that is a good find, especially for free. Great score! :xbones:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's great! We used to have races wth those at the hosptial.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, a guest bed on wheels


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Perfect for strapping down victims, I mean unruly guests.


----------



## Bob Foster (Sep 20, 2010)

We have one in our emergency department. Wonder if they would miss it.....LOL


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh man, how creepy would it be to have that thing slowly roll towards you by an unseen force...


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet. My kid would probably want it all year round.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very cool. Lots of possibilities.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great score!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It's the newest version of the age old "mattress on your back" thing....


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh man! I really wanted one of those for a figure I'm doing this year. They are not easy to find.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

Great score! So have you decided how you are going to use it?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I wish I had a truck. I could have scored all kinds of hospital type equipment from some of the nursing facilities that were renovating.


Nice score.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Awsome score! We used to have fun scaring drunks with them!


----------

